# Should I get a blending board or carder brushes



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can use the brushes for blending to. I have so much roving upstairs to blend. But I would like to get into processing wool also. I see fleeces in my future. Maybe. I can't decide so I want to hear from you guys. A drum carder are out for me. $ being and object the cards are less then the blending boards. Ok so lets hear from you guys I'm going to the fiber festival this coming weekend and sure to find some great prices on them or a board.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Hands up for carders, you can blend with them too, see my post here about blending already dyed fiber. And as you you will be able to use the hand carders if you start if you start processing fleece. 
Sigh, I know what you mean about the cost of a drum carder, I been generally keeping my eye open for a used one but no joy.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely carders are the priority. With the carders you can card and blend. But with the blending board you only blend, so how will you card it? Hope I've helped.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I failed hand carding lessons. The fiber never comes out smooth enough for me. Then I found combs. I love my combs, but they aren't cheap. Recently I made my own blending board, however, just yesterday I received an email from etsy for a blending board at eighty dollars. That's about what I spent to make mine. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Go to etsy and type in blending boards. The one I saw was by JaneBoSpin.
Now this is just my opinion, but if you have roving, I think the blending board is the way to go. If you are going to start doing fleeces, you are going to need either cards or combs--cards being way cheaper than combs. If you diz the fiber from the bottom of the cards, you can get a relatively straight fiber for worsted or use them the traditional way for woolen. Lots to think about.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Mama when I started doing my little Mary's fleece I bought s drum carder I had so much wool I would have been sitting forever carding.... I ve blended alpaca with my Dorset. I ve dyed it and blended it so my carder has paid me back.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I would buy pair of hand carders to use while I built a fund for a drum carder. Brother and Sweet Kitty are not so expensive.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I found hard carders very hard to use. I have a blending board which I find much easier. On the Facebook page "All Fiber Equipment For Sale" someone has a homemade blending board for sale for $75. I recently bought a used drum carder at that site as well and find it a snap to use. Lots of good stuff and sometimes a bargain!


----------



## pasha (Dec 11, 2011)

I vote hand cards as a matter of cost and versatility.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I also found hand cards difficult in my hands. My husband made me a blending board before I invested in a Brother Drum carder which is a really good one and affordable too


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does any one have hand carders for sale? If I can get a good price I can do both.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I found hard carders very hard to use. I have a blending board which I find much easier. On the Facebook page "All Fiber Equipment For Sale" someone has a homemade blending board for sale for $75. I recently bought a used drum carder at that site as well and find it a snap to use. Lots of good stuff and sometimes a bargain!


I looked at the blending board on the Facebook page and just wanted to mention this.....when the poster described it, she said she glued the mat down and I have read you are not supposed to glue the mat because you want it to be a bit flexible when you are blending on it. If you glue it, there is no flexibility. I am not an expert but wanted to at least mention it as something to consider. Maybe it isn't that big of a deal. I look through that Facebook page every day and there is lots posted.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I looked at the blending board on the Facebook page and just wanted to mention this.....when the poster described it, she said she glued the mat down and I have read you are not supposed to glue the mat because you want it to be a bit flexible when you are blending on it. If you glue it, there is no flexibility. I am not an expert but wanted to at least mention it as something to consider. Maybe it isn't that big of a deal. I look through that Facebook page every day and there is lots posted.


I never glued my mat down. Many resources said not to


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Does any one have hand carders for sale? If I can get a good price I can do both.


Have you tried the Ravelry groups? Maybe add an ISO post for some


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

An instructor at the Fiber Festival said do not glue - the glue over time will actually damage the "cloth". 

I have blended on a drum carder. I've never used hand cards or a blending board. But the blending boards do intrigue me. 

If I had needed to start off with handcards, I don't know if I would have "stuck to it" when processing fleece. I was just lucky that a friend had a drum carder and no where to store it. So it lived with me for over 5 years, and she would "borrow" it when she needed it. Now she has room for it, I gave it back then discovered my sister had TWO and I was able to buy one of hers. Life is good!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not plan on using them all the time. I do not have the room for any very large fleeces. I just want them to do some blending and to play with some smaller fleeces. I will go to the festival and see what they have. I was on face book one lady want $50 for a pr of 72's they were sold. there are better prices out there just need to look.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I do not plan on using them all the time. I do not have the room for any very large fleeces. I just want them to do some blending and to play with some smaller fleeces. I will go to the festival and see what they have. I was on face book one lady want $50 for a pr of 72's they were sold. there are better prices out there just need to look.


This is a good group.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/used-tools--equipment-classifieds


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been watching raverly thanks.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

???????????? your sister had two drum carders, oh. I will not be jealous. Nope nope. I been poking around and keeping my eyes open for a used one...someday!


----------

